# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  من نمی دونم دیگه چه طوری باید درس خوند بقیه چطور 100 میزن من در تعجبم

## moslem

ما که چند دور کتاب خوندیم چند دور تست حل کردیم ولی  سر جلسه بیشتر از 50 درصد نمیشه زد  خیلی وقت کم میاد
خداوکیلی این رتبه های برتر چه طور تمام درس ها رو 80 تا 100 می زنن یا باید تست ها رو از قبل دیده باشن یا قلق خواصی بلندن که ما توی کتابها پیدا نمی کنیم 
من که با دریل کتابها رو سوراخ هم ردم چیزی توش در نیمود
خیلی ناراحتم زحمتم به باد رفت 
یکی راهنمایی کنه برای سال بعد

----------


## saeedh

وجه تمایز افراد برتر شاید در چند نکته زیر باشه:

سرعت بسیار بالا در حل تست

سرعت بالا در محاسبات و به خصوص انجام محاسبات ذهنی

تمرکز در حل سوالات و عدم غلبه استرس بر اونها

----------


## niloufar abi

منم نمی دونم ولی فکر کنم اینا خیلی می خونن روی مطالب تسلط کامل دارن
تسلط داشته باشیم سرعت عمل چند برابر میشه
مثلا توی شیمی یه سری عددهای خاصی رو بیشتر میدن
عدد 56 یا 28 که توی استیوکیومتری زیاد استفاده میشه
یا جرم مولی ترکیباتی که زیاد استفاده میشه مثل kcl و kno3
یا مثلا معلمای ریاضی و فیزیک یه سری تکنیک هایی یاد میدن که یه سوال 2 3 دقیقه ای رو زیر 1 دقیقه میشه زد
ولی خیلیا یادشون نمی مونه این فرمولا رو
من خودم به شخصه تمایلی به حفظ کردنشون ندارم
درکل برای منم جای تعجبه چطوری خوندن و چطوری همه رو 100 میزنن
تنها چیزی که به ذهن میرسه سرعت عمل و تجربه ی امتحان زیاده

----------


## sepanta1990

> ما که چند دور کتاب خوندیم چند دور تست حل کردیم ولی  سر جلسه بیشتر از 50 درصد نمیشه زد  خیلی وقت کم میاد
> خداوکیلی این رتبه های برتر چه طور تمام درس ها رو 80 تا 100 می زنن یا باید تست ها رو از قبل دیده باشن یا قلق خواصی بلندن که ما توی کتابها پیدا نمی کنیم 
> من که با دریل کتابها رو سوراخ هم ردم چیزی توش در نیمود
> خیلی ناراحتم زحمتم به باد رفت 
> یکی راهنمایی کنه برای سال بعد


اینکه بعضیا استعداد خاصی دارن توش شکی نیس. من خودم n بار دیگه هم کنکور بدم نمیتونم ریاضی یا فزیک یا شیمی رو 100 بزنم یا رتبه تک رقمی یبارم. ولی بعضیا تو همون بار اول 100 میزنن رتبه تک رقمی هم میشن.
اما این افراد تعدادشون کمه..به نظرم مهمترین مسئله تو کنکور تمرین زیاد + نمرکز بالا هنگام تست زدنه.
بعیده سر جلسه کنکور بتونی تستی رو حل کنی که قبلا مشابهش رو ندیده باشی.
به علاوه باید تمرکز بالا داشته باشی. من شخصا زیاد تجربه کردم موقع حل یه مسئله اگه فکر کنم که این تستو باید زیر 1 دقیقه حل کنم میبینی 5 دقیقه گذشت هنوز صورت سوالو درست متوجه نشدم یا انقدر محاسباتش رو پیچیده کردم که بعد 10 دقیقه آخرش نفهمیدم چیکار کردم ! ولی همون تستو وقتی با ارامش بدون هیچگونه استرس و فکر کردن به زمان میخوام حل کنم اکثر تستها رو زیر 1 دقیقه حل میکنم. واقعا این استرس خیلی مهمه...اگه بتونی بهش غلبه کنی و تسها رو بدون فکر کردن به محدودیت زمان و .. حل کنی کنکورو بردی..

----------


## artim

> اینکه بعضیا استعداد خاصی دارن توش شکی نیس. من خودم n بار دیگه هم کنکور بدم نمیتونم ریاضی یا فزیک یا شیمی رو 100 بزنم یا رتبه تک رقمی یبارم. ولی بعضیا تو همون بار اول 100 میزنن رتبه تک رقمی هم میشن.
> اما این افراد تعدادشون کمه..به نظرم مهمترین مسئله تو کنکور تمرین زیاد + نمرکز بالا هنگام تست زدنه.
> بعیده سر جلسه کنکور بتونی تستی رو حل کنی که قبلا مشابهش رو ندیده باشی.
> به علاوه باید تمرکز بالا داشته باشی. من شخصا زیاد تجربه کردم موقع حل یه مسئله اگه فکر کنم که این تستو باید زیر 1 دقیقه حل کنم میبینی 5 دقیقه گذشت هنوز صورت سوالو درست متوجه نشدم یا انقدر محاسباتش رو پیچیده کردم که بعد 10 دقیقه آخرش نفهمیدم چیکار کردم ! ولی همون تستو وقتی با ارامش بدون هیچگونه استرس و فکر کردن به زمان میخوام حل کنم اکثر تستها رو زیر 1 دقیقه حل میکنم. واقعا این استرس خیلی مهمه...اگه بتونی بهش غلبه کنی و تسها رو بدون فکر کردن به محدودیت زمان و .. حل کنی کنکورو بردی..


ادم میشناسم از لحاظ بهتره هوشی رو به پایین که مسایل روزمره اشو منده توش اما رتبه 18 کنکور شده
کنکور با مربامه درس خوندنه
بعضی انصافا 20 ساعت میخونن اما چون با برنامه نیستن ضرر میکنن

----------


## sepanta1990

> ادم میشناسم از لحاظ بهتره هوشی رو به پایین که مسایل روزمره اشو منده توش اما رتبه 18 کنکور شده
> کنکور با مربامه درس خوندنه
> بعضی انصافا 20 ساعت میخونن اما چون با برنامه نیستن ضرر میکنن


درسته همه چیز با پشتکار و تلاش ممکنه. همه اونایی که زیر 100 میشن لزوما ضریب هوشی بالایی ندارن.

----------


## sama

> درسته همه چیز با پشتکار و تلاش ممکنه. همه اونایی که زیر 100 میشن لزوما ضریب هوشی بالایی ندارن.


این دیگه چه حرفی بود؟

معلومه که دارن ...

اگه میگفتی زیر 2000 حرفت قبول بود ...


به نظرم زیر 500 جدا از پشتکار زیاد ضریب هوشی بالایی هم دارن ...

----------


## moslem

با توجه به نظر دوستان فهمیدم باید این طور باشه اگر درسته دوستان بگن
من خودم فکر می کنم خیلی چیز ها دست به دست هم داده که تونستن 100 بزنن مثل 
آرامش روحی
آرامش دورن خانواده
برنامه ریزی
تمرین تست زیاد و تست های احتمالی 
تفریح به موقع
به همراه قلق های درسی و راهای میان بر
تو جه به نکات ترکیبی چون دیگه نمیان از یه مطلب سوال بدن 1 تست چد تا فصل کتاب رو باید تسط داشته باشی
یاداشت برداری اشتباهات 
و صد ها علل دیگه........

----------


## artim

> این دیگه چه حرفی بود؟
> 
> معلومه که دارن ...
> 
> اگه میگفتی زیر 2000 حرفت قبول بود ...
> 
> 
> 
> به نظرم زیر 500 جدا از پشتکار زیاد ضریب هوشی بالایی هم دارن ...


نه دیگه گفتم رتبه 18 دو رقمی  هوشش متوسط رو به پایین بود

----------


## par.rah

ببینین ما دبیر ریاضیمون میگفت که سیستم کار بچه های تک رقمی خیلی با بقیه فرق داره...مثلا اینکه شما یه سوال ریاضی رو میبینید به چی فکر میکنید....از همکلاسی های خودم بود که ریاضی های سنجش امسال رو توی 27-28 دقیقه 100 میزد...عامل هوش رو جدی بگیرید..باور کنید هوش مهمتر از تلاشه..اینا که میگن تلاش چرت میگن

----------


## sama

> نه دیگه گفتم رتبه 18 دو رقمی  هوشش متوسط رو به پایین بود


مگه اینکه کنکور سالها قبل بوده باشه ... اونم 15 سال قبل ... در غیر اینصورت من باورم نمیشه ...

کی هوشش رو سنجیده بود ؟ با چه آزمونی ؟

----------


## artim

> مگه اینکه کنکور سالها قبل بوده باشه ... اونم 15 سال قبل ... در غیر اینصورت من باورم نمیشه ...
> 
> کی هوشش رو سنجیده بود ؟ با چه آزمونی ؟


سما خانوم فامیل خودم بوده فامیل نزدیک کنکور 93 بود

----------


## Mehrab07

به نظر من به هوش ربطی نداره....همه شما ها وقتی دارین از واژه هوش نام می برین منظورتون یک چیز دیگه هست نه هوش

کسی که رتبه یک میاره استعداد داره در زمینه درس و شاید هوشش نسبت به یک نفر دیگه خیلی پایین تر باشه اما رتبه اش بهتر باشه


پس اون کسی که رتبه تک رقمی میاره یا 100 میزنه چند تا عامل داره: استعداد - تمرین و پشتکار - باور (یعنی از بس همه بهش گفتن توی خیلی درسخونی و تو بهتر از دیگرانی) - شرایط روحی و جسمی - شانس

شاید ما هم استعداد تک رقمی رو داشته باشیم ولی باید یاد بگیریم که اونو تقویت کنیم یا اصلا بفهمیم تو چه زمینه ای استعداد داریم که من یاد ندارم، شما یاد دارین ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## sama

> سما خانوم فامیل خودم بوده فامیل نزدیک کنکور 93 بود


پس هوش رو بر اساس برخورد اجتماعیش حتما سنجیدین ...

من که باورم نمیشه ... 

شما هوش به چی میگین ؟

ی آدم با هوش معمولی به نظر من کنکور سالهای اخیر رو نمیتونه توی 4 ساعت جواب بده و رتبه زیر 100 بیاره ... به نظر من اگه خیلی خونده باشه چون هوشش معمولیه شاید توی 6 ساعت بتونه ...

ولی توی 4 ساعت با این سوالا امکان نداره ... شما بگو از 10 سال قبل داشته میخونده ... ربطی نداره بازم ...

البته این نظر منه ...

----------


## par.rah

ببین من 3 سال شیمی خوندم با اختلاف کم هم مرحله2 قبول نشدم...خیلی هم مغزم تو شیمی کار میکنه ایده هم خیلی دیدم..خیلی هم باور دارم به خودم اما فقط 80 زدم...باید دنبال یه چیزای دیگه بود

----------


## sama

معنی هوش از نظر من : درک سریع - خلاقیت - سرعت عمل

----------


## Mehrab07

کسی برای بالا بردن سرعت راهکاری داره ؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> پس هوش رو بر اساس برخورد اجتماعیش حتما سنجیدین ...
> 
> من که باورم نمیشه ... 
> 
> شما هوش به چی میگین ؟
> 
> ی آدم با هوش معمولی به نظر من کنکور سالهای اخیر رو نمیتونه توی 4 ساعت جواب بده و رتبه زیر 100 بیاره ... به نظر من اگه خیلی خونده باشه چون هوشش معمولیه شاید توی 6 ساعت بتونه ...
> 
> ولی توی 4 ساعت با این سوالا امکان نداره ... شما بگو از 10 سال قبل داشته میخونده ... ربطی نداره بازم ...
> ...


شما توی فامیل های نزدیکتون بعد 18-20 سال میتونین تشخیص بدین توی زمینه های مختلف هوشش به چه صورته نیاز نیست ارسطو و فیثاغورث باشی
بعدم بحثی نیست
هر کس با افکارش زندگی میکنه من یه مثال زدم که همه چی هوش نیست
هوش ممکنه یک الی دو درصد کمک بده اما مهم تلاش و پیشتکار و برنامه ریزی خود شخصه

----------


## Saeed735

ببینید چرا در تست زنی مشکل دارید؟چرا 100 نمیزنید 

من الان یه مطلب میذارم از 100 نفر 2 نفر پیدا نمیشه حوصلش بکشه که اینو بخونه ...خب همین میشه دیگه....




-- یه نکته ی مهم در تست زنی:بسیاری   از مشاوران کنکور بر این باورند که تست زنی ابتدا باید به صورت آزاد   برگزار شود یعنی وقتی شما شروع به تست زنی میکنید نیازی نیست که از همان   اول برای هر تست زنی زمان بگیرید(طبق استاندارد کنکور) و حتی درصد گیری هم   لازم نیست....این مشاوران بر این اعتقادند که تست زنی همراه با زمان گیری   (طبق استاندارد) و درصد گیری باید بعد عید و بعد از دوران جمع بندی صورت   گیرد همینطور میگن اگه یه تستو بلد نبودی و سخت بود عیب نداره واسش وقت   بذار حتی 10 یا 20 دقیقه و خوب یادش بگیر این باعث میشه دیگه اگه یه همچین   تستی تو کنکور اومد ثانیه ای جواب بدی و اون تست و نکاتش میشه ملکه ذهنت    باشه.ولی من  قسمت اول این نظر رو به شدت رد میکنم برای قسمت دوم هم نظریه   بهتری دارم ....طبق تحقیق هایی که من انجام دادم و خود شما هم خیلی هاشو   میدونید ذهن ما خیلی زود به یه چیزی عادت میکنه اگه شما از همون ابتدا که   شروع به تست زنی میکنید زمان نگیرید و هر کدوم از تست هارو تو 2 یا 3  دقیقه  حل کنید و بعدا جواباهر کدوم رو بعد از حل تست  چک کنید و نکاتشو  یادداشت  کنید و تستهایی رو هم که مشکل دارید براشون نیم ساعت وقت بذارید  ذهن شما  کند میشه... مثال میزنم مثلا بیاید تست فیزیک بزنید سوال 1 رو زود  بزنید و  بلافاصله جوابشو چک کنید و بعد 2 رو بزنید و جوابشو چک کنید تا 4  و ببینید  تست 4 نیاز به فکر دارد و مدتی دربارش فکر کنید و حلش کنید و  بعد ادامه  دهید تا برسید به سوال 11و12و13 و ببینید تو این تست ها مشکل  دارید و برای  هر کدوم 10 دقیقه وقت بذارید... اینطوری زدن 13 تا تست یک  ساعت زمان خواهد  برد و ذهن شما هم به کندی عادت خواهد کرد... از همان  ابتدا زمان و درصد  بگیرید از همان ابتدا. یعنی زمانی که شاید یک سال به  کنکورتان مانده  باشد...ولی چطور و چرا باید حرف منوانجام بدید؟؟ببینید من  نمیگم که شما  برای تست هایی که مشکل دارید 30 دقیقه وقت نذارید بلکه میگم  هر کاری در وقت  خودش باید صورت بگیرد و تست هایی رو که مشکل دارید نباید  در حین تست زنی  مورد بررسی قرار بدید همینطور من میگم نباید بعد زدن تست  بلافاصله جوابشو  چک کنید و نکاتشو یادداشت کنید...به نظر من وقت این کارها  بعد از انجام تست  زنی هستش مثال میزنم شما برای اولین بار (یا برای دومین  بار یا سومین  یا...یا..یا...)میخواهید تست فیزیک بزنید و میدانید که در  کنکور برای هر  تست فیزیک 1 دقیقه وقت دارید.خب شروع به تست زنی میکنید  و  قصد دارید 13  سوال را در 13 دقیقه جواب دهید سوال 1و2و3 را زود زدید؟خب  مشکلی نیست سوال 4  نیاز به فکر دارد؟خب دورش یه علامت بزنید و بگذارید  برای اخر که وقت اضافه  اومد.سوال 5و6و7و8و9و10 رو هم زدید؟باز مشکلی  نیست.سوال 11 را نمیدانید و  تا به حال  اصلا نمونشم ندیدهاید؟؟خب عیبی  ندارد  ولش کنید سوال 12و13 هم  سخت بودند؟عیب ندارد ولش کنید عین کنکور  وبه همین ترتیب ادامه دهید بعد از  پایان تست زنی اگر وقت بود بروید سراغ  تست 4  که نیاز به فکر داشت بعد از  آن برای خود درصد بگیرید تاریخ تست زنی  و فصل مربوطرو بنویسید و درصد خود  را هم کنارش قید کنید .بعد این کار  شروع کنید به بررسی .سوال 1و2و3 که زده  بودید را چک کنید ببینید ایا با  روشی رفته اید که کتاب رفته و کار شما درست  بوده ؟یا جواب را شانسی و به  طور اشتباه به دست اورده اید و اگر نکته ی  خاصی داشت در جزوه یا کتاب خود  یادداشت کنید...سوال 4 را هم چک کنید و  ببینید چرا نیاز به فکر کردن  داشت.سوال 5و6و7و8و9و10 را هم چک کنید و راه  حل های خودتان و کتاب را  مقایشه کنید...سوال 11 را چک کنید و ببینید چرا  بلد نبودید آیا تا به حال  نکته اش را نمیدانستید؟آیا ادبیات نوشتن سوال  مشکل داشت و سخت بود؟آیا سخت  بود و خیلی به مفهوم و ترکیب ربط داشت؟ خوب  حالا برای سوال 11 اگر نیاز  هست تا نیم ساعتم وقت بذارید و حلش کنید...سوال  12 و 13 را چک کنید ببینید  چرا بلد نبودید؟مشکل کجاست؟ مشکلتان را حل کنید  و بعدا این دو سوال را  نیز حل کنید.....الان دقیقا متوجه شدید که وقت چک  کردن سوال کی هست و  همینطور فهمیدید که اگه سوالی سخت بود و نفهمیدید  کی  باید براش 30  دقیقه(به عنوان مثال) وقت بذارید و حلش کنید؟ فهمیدید که زمان  این کارها  بعد از تست زنی هستش نه حین تست زدن...فکر میکنم من اولین نفری  هستم که  این نظریه رو ارایه دادم امیدوارم که بهش عمل کنید چون با عمل کردن  بهش  اگر نفع هم نکنید ضرر هم نخواهی کرد..._
_

----------


## artim

> کسی برای بالا بردن سرعت راهکاری داره ؟؟؟


تست زمان دار
90 درصد کنکوری ها فقط سر ازمون ازمایشی ها با زمان تست میزنن
شما از تابستان تست زمان دار بزن کم کم میبینی چقدر سرعتت میره بالا البته اول باید به درسا و مباحث مسلط باشی

----------


## Mehrab07

> معنی هوش از نظر من : درک سریع - خلاقیت - سرعت عمل


درک سریع رو قبول دارم ولی خلاقیت و سرعت ربطی به هوش نداره

هوش یعنی : درک و تجزیه و تحلیل

----------


## GUST

من مسلط نیستم! 
بعدشم یه سئوال داشتم! چقد تستا تو کنکور مشابهه!؟
یعنی یک دونه تست پیدا میشه که مشابه سالای پیش باشه منتها با تغییر اعداد و .......

----------


## ahmaddd

> ما که چند دور کتاب خوندیم چند دور تست حل کردیم ولی  سر جلسه بیشتر از 50 درصد نمیشه زد  خیلی وقت کم میاد
> خداوکیلی این رتبه های برتر چه طور تمام درس ها رو 80 تا 100 می زنن یا باید تست ها رو از قبل دیده باشن یا قلق خواصی بلندن که ما توی کتابها پیدا نمی کنیم 
> من که با دریل کتابها رو سوراخ هم ردم چیزی توش در نیمود
> خیلی ناراحتم زحمتم به باد رفت 
> یکی راهنمایی کنه برای سال بعد


اونا میلیون میلیون خرج میکنن 
تموم شد رفت

----------


## GUST

> اونا میلیون میلیون خرج میکنن 
> تموم شد رفت


یکی جواب منو بده |:

----------


## Saeed735

> تست زمان دار
> 90 درصد کنکوری ها فقط سر ازمون ازمایشی ها با زمان تست میزنن
> شما از تابستان تست زمان دار بزن کم کم میبینی چقدر سرعتت میره بالا البته اول باید به درسا و مباحث مسلط باشی


همینطوره داداش...شاید ابتدا در صد فوقالعاده کم باشه ولی زمان زیاده و فرصت برای پیشرفت زیاد

----------


## sina sad

> ببینین ما دبیر ریاضیمون میگفت که سیستم کار بچه های تک رقمی خیلی با بقیه فرق داره...مثلا اینکه شما یه سوال ریاضی رو میبینید به چی فکر میکنید....از همکلاسی های خودم بود که ریاضی های سنجش امسال رو توی 27-28 دقیقه 100 میزد...عامل هوش رو جدی بگیرید..باور کنید هوش مهمتر از تلاشه..اینا که میگن تلاش چرت میگن


اقای محترم بعضی چیزا رو خیلی تک بعدی می بینی بزار یه مثال بزنم برات ازمون وکالت فقط 110 نفر رو قبول میکنه یعنی باید زیر 110 بشی داداش من دوسال امتحان داد بار دوم 53 شد الان دوره کاراموزی رو داره می گذرونه و در حالی بود که دانشگاه آزاد مبارکه)اصفهان( حقوق می خوند یه رفیق داشت دانشگاه بهشتی تهران حقوق می خوند با امسال که حساب کنیم 5 بار یعنی 5 سال متوالی میومد امتحان میداد و قبول نمیشد یعنی تو کنکور انسانی هم زیر 100 شده بود 
من نمیگم فاکتور هوش رو کنار بزاریم ولی شما با برنامه روزی هفت ساعت نه دوازده ساعت درس بخون اگه رتبت زیر 500 نیومد بیا بزن تو گوش من فقط برنامه باید داشته باشی خلاص شد و رفت 
امیدوارم سرت رو هم درد نیاورده باشم

----------


## ahmaddd

> یکی جواب منو بده |:


بله سوال1زبانتجربی مثال
فکر کنم 30درصد دقیقا و 40درصدم هم سبک

----------


## Saeed735

کسایی که مطلب بالایی منو خوندن...واقعا چند نفر بودن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نکته در تست زنیروو میگم

----------


## artim

> اقای محترم بعضی چیزا رو خیلی تک بعدی می بینی بزار یه مثال بزنم برات ازمون وکالت فقط 110 نفر رو قبول میکنه یعنی باید زیر 110 بشی داداش من دوسال امتحان داد بار دوم 53 شد الان دوره کاراموزی رو داره می گذرونه و در حالی بود که دانشگاه آزاد مبارکه)اصفهان( حقوق می خوند یه رفیق داشت دانشگاه بهشتی تهران حقوق می خوند با امسال که حساب کنیم 5 بار یعنی 5 سال متوالی میومد امتحان میداد و قبول نمیشد یعنی تو کنکور انسانی هم زیر 100 شده بود 
> من نمیگم فاکتور هوش رو کنار بزاریم ولی شما با برنامه روزی هفت ساعت نه دوازده ساعت درس بخون اگه رتبت زیر 500 نیومد بیا بزن تو گوش من فقط برنامه باید داشته باشی خلاص شد و رفت 
> امیدوارم سرت رو هم درد نیاورده باشم


دقیقا درست میگی همه چی دست خود امه البته ادم با طرز فکرش زندگی میگنه کسی که فکرش اینه نمیشه اورد سخته خب معلومه نمیاره

----------


## GUST

> بله سوال1زبانتجربی مثال
> فکر کنم 30درصد دقیقا و 40درصدم هم سبک


زبون انگلیسیو ولش کن |: 
ریاضی و فیزیکو و شیمی رو بچسب!
یکی نقره ای گاجو خونده باشه چن تا سئوال تکراریه؟

----------


## par.rah

من تو جایی درس خوندم که همه پر تلاش بودن و حداقل 12 ساعت درس میخوندن اما هیچ کدومشون نتیجه خوبی نگرفتن...خدا وکیلی کسی هست که واسه تجربی رتبه زیر 1000 بخواد و کم درس بخونه؟؟؟ من ثابت میکنم که خیلی از سوالا رو بدون حل میشه حل کرد در شیمی فیزیک ریاضی و حتی زیست...آدم با هوش در کنکور یعنی بفهمه طراح به چی فکر میکنه....

----------


## Mehrab07

> کسایی که مطلب بالایی منو خوندن...واقعا چند نفر بودن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> نکته در تست زنیروو میگم


من خوندم 
آخرش میگه سوال 13 رو چک کنید منظورش اینه که اول از توی پاسخنامه جوابش رو نگاه کنیم بعدش بریم سوال رو دوباره حل کنیم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> من تو جایی درس خوندم که همه پر تلاش بودن و حداقل 12 ساعت درس میخوندن اما هیچ کدومشون نتیجه خوبی نگرفتن...خدا وکیلی کسی هست که واسه تجربی رتبه زیر 1000 بخواد و کم درس بخونه؟؟؟ من ثابت میکنم که خیلی از سوالا رو بدون حل میشه حل کرد در شیمی فیزیک ریاضی و حتی زیست...آدم با هوش در کنکور یعنی بفهمه طراح به چی فکر میکنه....



اگه کنکور 94 رو میگی که هنوز نتایج نیومدن
خوندن تراکتوری دیگه جواب نمیده واسه کنکور
درضمن علاوه بر خوندن باید تله ها کنکوری هم طرف بدونه
اینجاست که میگم کنکور اختلاف طبقاتی شده
با برنامه دقیق خوندن و خوندن مداوم در کنار اون نکات که گفتم کارسازه

----------


## Simon2

شهراي ديگه رو نمي دونم اما توشهر خودمون خيلي از كله گنده هاي قلمچي كلاس ميرفتن مثلا بيش از90درصدشون كلاس گسسته و تحليلي خزايي ميرفتن

----------


## GUST

:Yahoo (77): آقا یکی نگفت! چند درصد سئوالای ریاضی کنکور مشابهه 10 سال پیشه؟

----------


## artim

> آقا یکی نگفت! چند درصد سئوالای ریاضی کنکور مشابهه 10 سال پیشه؟


چقدر عجله داری بذار یه هفته بگذره از کنکور بعد میان میگن چن تا مشابه و... داشت

----------


## GUST

> چقدر عجله داری بذار یه هفته بگذره از کنکور بعد میان میگن چن تا مشابه و... داشت


آقا شما خاک خورده این مسیری بالاخره کنکوری بودی! چند تا سئوالش به چشمت آشنا بود؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> اونا میلیون میلیون خرج میکنن 
> تموم شد رفت


اشتباهه. اتفاقا اونایی که پولدارن حوصله درس خوندن ندارن. میرن آزاد یا پردیس یا حتی خارج از کشور با هزینه شخصی تحصیل میکنن انگیزه ای برا درس خوندن ندارن

----------


## artim

> آقا شما خاک خورده این مسیری بالاخره کنکوری بودی! چند تا سئوالش به چشمت آشنا بود؟


نه اینجوریام نیست
والا سر جلسه دقت نکردم اصلا اگه دقت میکردم که وقتم میرفت
بعد کنکورم سوالات رو ندیدم
صبر کنی مشخص میشه

----------


## Saeed735

> من خوندم 
> آخرش میگه سوال 13 رو چک کنید منظورش اینه که اول از توی پاسخنامه جوابش رو نگاه کنیم بعدش بریم سوال رو دوباره حل کنیم ؟؟؟؟


وقتی میگه چک کن ینی چی؟؟؟ینی اینکه الان که تست زنی رو تمام کردی و سوال 13 رو نتونستی بزنی برو پاسخنامرو باز کن ببین مشکلت کجا بوده...چرا نتونستی حل کنی؟

----------


## ahmaddd

> اشتباهه. اتفاقا اونایی که پولدارن حوصله درس خوندن ندارن. میرن آزاد یا پردیس یا حتی خارج از کشور با هزینه شخصی تحصیل میکنن انگیزه ای برا درس خوندن ندارن


داداش ول کن مارو  هر چی آدم میذاره نقل قول میکنه
همه پولدارا که اینجوری نیستن بعضیاشونم میخونن 
من یکیو میشناختم کلا با معلم خصوصی درس میخون باباش 60میلیون خرجش کرد شد200
نقل قوال نشه888888888888888888888888

----------


## sepanta1990

> داداش ول کن مارو  هر چی آدم میذاره نقل قول میکنه
> همه پولدارا که اینجوری نیستن بعضیاشونم میخونن 
> من یکیو میشناختم کلا با معلم خصوصی درس میخون باباش 60میلیون خرجش کرد شد200
> نقل قوال نشه888888888888888888888888


اگه میدونستم بی ادبی جوابتو نیمدادم. من از شما بزرگترم فک کنم بهتره احترام گذاشتن یاد بگیری.
بله شما درست میگی. با پول میخونن و رتبه زیر 100 میشن. به من و شما چه همینه که هست
موفق باشین

----------


## ahmaddd

> اگه میدونستم بی ادبی جوابتو نیمدادم. من از شما بزرگترم فک کنم بهتره احترام گذاشتن یاد بگیری.
> بله شما درست میگی. با پول میخونن و رتبه زیر 100 میشن. به من و شما چه همینه که هست
> موفق باشین


دوست عزیز برای من مهم نیس اینجا کجاس اولا بی ادب خودتیو...
دوما همه این حرفیو که من میگمو میدونن شما خودتو گول بزن خودتو بکشیم نمیتونی 100بزنی یا حتی 90اینا
بعدا اینکه من گفتم نقل قول نشه تموم شد رفت

----------


## artim

اقایون دعوا نداریم که نظر هر کس مهمه چرا اعصابتون رو خورد میکنین
خوش بحال اونی که پولداره

----------


## GUST

بچه ها اگه من از تیر روزی 9 ساعت بزنم تو ریاضی فیزیک چندم میشم؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## artim

> بچه ها اگه من از تیر روزی 9 ساعت بزنم تو ریاضی فیزیک چندم میشم؟


از اون سوالا بود ها
شما بخون انشالله اول میشی

----------


## GUST

> از اون سوالا بود ها
> شما بخون انشالله اول میشی


نه حدودا چند؟ :Yahoo (65): زیر 10.000 میشم؟

----------


## Majesty

> نه حدودا چند؟زیر 10.000 میشم؟


تو ؟ زیر 10000؟ زهی خیال باطل!!!!  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## artim

> نه حدودا چند؟زیر 10.000 میشم؟


بستگی به پایه ات داره به توان ریاضیت و...
اخه چی بگم بگم میشی یا نمیشی خوب بخونی مسلط باشی بله چرا نشی

----------


## GUST

> تو ؟ زیر 10000؟ زهی خیال باطل!!!!


هر هر هندونه |: پرستار آینده مملکت چطوره؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maximus

یکی از دوستام یه خاطره ای تعریف کرد میگفت داخل مدرسه مون یکی بوده سرعت تست زنی و درصد بالای داشته 
اولا باهوش بوده 
دوما میگفت که این بنده خدا مثلن برا ریاضی سه چهار کتاب تست زده ینی همش تست میزده به حدی نام مستعارش بوده "پیمان تست"

منم نظرم همینه ...تست زیاد  چون کنکور تست هستش

----------


## paria_7

برنامه ی درست و تمرین زیاد فقط همین باعث میشه اونا زیر ۵۰۰ بیارن ما نه! یکی از آشناهامون پارسال ۲۰۰ آورد ، بیشتر از ۹ ساعتم درس نمیخوند از پنجشنبه عصر و کل جمعه تفریح میکرد ، ۴ روز اول عید ام مسافرت بودن ، اصن همه چیش با برنامه بود خوابیدن ، غذا خوردن ، همه چیییی ، من خودم امسال تجربه کردم بی نظمی واقعا همه چیو خراب میکنه من ۴ روز نمیخوندم بعد ۴ روز بختک میزدم رو کتاب!

----------


## Majesty

> هر هر هندونه |: پرستار آینده مملکت چطوره؟


سلام میرسونه  :Yahoo (4): !!!! سال بعد که اومدم خبر قبولی تو دانشگاه تهران رو بهت دیدم میفهمیم کی پرستاره !!!! :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Mehrab07

> بچه ها اگه من از تیر روزی 9 ساعت بزنم تو ریاضی فیزیک چندم میشم؟


به نظر من جوگیر نشو 
روزی 9 ساعت خیلی هست البته نسبت به اینکه احتمالا تا الآن 9 ساعت نخوندی

ببین به نظر من ساعت مطالعه بالا یعنی خیانت به خودمون چون نمیتونیم اجراش کنیم و کل تابستونمون ****** میره و علاوه بر اینکه هیچی نخوندیم، فشار روحی و روانی بدی بهمون غالب میشه ولی به نظر من با توجه به اینکه ماه رمضان هم هست و روزه داشته باشی احتمالا ( :Yahoo (4): ) روزی سه چهار ساعت بسه
من خوندم برنامه رو گذاشتم به روزی چهار ساعت البته اگه روزی حال داشتم شاید بیشتر بخونم 

و یک چیز دیگه هم اینکه برنامه داشته باش و از برنامه راهبردی موسسه ها استفاده کن یعنی اگر قلمچی یا گزینه 2 یا ... ثبت نام کردی برای تابستون ، از برنامه اونها تبعیت کن واگر ثبت نام نکردی برنامه راهبردی یک کدوم رو بگیر (هر کدوم به نظرت برنامش بهتره) و از اون تبعیت کن...به عنوان مثال مثلا قلمچی 26 تیر آزمون داره از اختصاصی های سوم + زبان انگلیسی سوم
تو توی این مدت شروع به تست زدن برای آماده شدن در این برنامه باش

تقریبا اینا همه برنامه خودم برای تابستون بود که بهت گفتم

----------


## Majesty

> به نظر من جوگیر نشو 
> روزی 9 ساعت خیلی هست البته نسبت به اینکه احتمالا تا الآن 9 ساعت نخوندی
> 
> ببین به نظر من ساعت مطالعه بالا یعنی خیانت به خودمون چون نمیتونیم اجراش کنیم و کل تابستونمون ****** میره و علاوه بر اینکه هیچی نخوندیم، فشار روحی و روانی بدی بهمون غالب میشه ولی به نظر من با توجه به اینکه ماه رمضان هم هست و روزه داشته باشی احتمالا () روزی سه چهار ساعت بسه
> من خوندم برنامه رو گذاشتم به روزی چهار ساعت البته اگه روزی حال داشتم شاید بیشتر بخونم 
> 
> و یک چیز دیگه هم اینکه برنامه داشته باش و از برنامه راهبردی موسسه ها استفاده کن یعنی اگر قلمچی یا گزینه 2 یا ... ثبت نام کردی برای تابستون ، از برنامه اونها تبعیت کن واگر ثبت نام نکردی برنامه راهبردی یک کدوم رو بگیر (هر کدوم به نظرت برنامش بهتره) و از اون تبعیت کن...به عنوان مثال مثلا قلمچی 26 تیر آزمون داره از اختصاصی های سوم + زبان انگلیسی سوم
> تو توی این مدت شروع به تست زدن برای آماده شدن در این برنامه باش
> 
> تقریبا اینا همه برنامه خودم برای تابستون بود که بهت گفتم


ولی نظر خیلی ها اینه که بهترین کسی که میتونه واسه ادم برنامه بنویسه خودشه !!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mehrab07

> ولی نظر خیلی ها اینه که بهترین کسی که میتونه واسه ادم برنامه بنویسه خودشه !!!


من براش برنامه نریختم *خوشگل* ( :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): )

فقط بهش یک قالب دادم برای برنامه ریختن

----------


## Majesty

> من براش برنامه نریختم *خوشگل* ()
> 
> فقط بهش یک قالب دادم برای برنامه ریختن


جیگر  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): داری میگی برو کانون و گزینه ی 2 و فلان !!!!!! منم گفتم عزیزم اینارو ول کن برنامتو خودت تنظیم کن.یعنی مفهومی که توش گنجانده شده بود( :Yahoo (4): ) اینقدر سخت بود استخراجش؟!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## T!G3R

> من براش برنامه نریختم *خوشگل* ()
> 
> فقط بهش یک قالب دادم برای برنامه ریختن


*Majesticfire* واقعا خوشگلی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خخخخخخخ معنی خشگل رو میدونی یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اصلا خشگل دیدی؟؟؟؟
خخخخخخخخ خوشگل ؟؟؟
تنها کلمه ای که به *Majesticfire* نمیخورد خخخخخخخخخخ :Yahoo (23):

----------


## GUST

> جیگر داری میگی برو کانون و گزینه ی 2 و فلان !!!!!! منم گفتم عزیزم اینارو ول کن برنامتو خودت تنظیم کن.یعنی مفهومی که توش گنجانده شده بود() اینقدر سخت بود استخراجش؟!!


من پول به کانون نمیدمی  :Yahoo (4): 
خودم میخوانمی!  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Majesty

مطمئنم با برنامه ی خواب و بیداری و غذا و تفریحی که من دارم...هیچکی نمیتونه واسم برنامه بریزه !!!

----------


## Mehrab07

> جیگر داری میگی برو کانون و گزینه ی 2 و فلان !!!!!! منم گفتم عزیزم اینارو ول کن برنامتو خودت تنظیم کن.یعنی مفهومی که توش گنجانده شده بود() اینقدر سخت بود استخراجش؟!!


گفتم از برنامه کانون یا قلمچی استفاده کن تا از سردرگمی در بیاد و یک برنامه کلی داشته باشه..... استخراج کلام من سخت تر بود نه ؟؟؟

----------


## Majesty

> *Majesticfire* واقعا خوشگلی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خخخخخخخ معنی خشگل رو میدونی یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اصلا خشگل دیدی؟؟؟؟
> خخخخخخخخ خوشگل ؟؟؟
> تنها کلمه ای که به *Majesticfire* نمیخورد خخخخخخخخخخ


 :Yahoo (4): بازم که تو پیدات شد !!!!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## GUST

> گفتم از برنامه کانون یا قلمچی استفاده کن تا از سردرگمی در بیاد و یک برنامه کلی داشته باشه..... استخراج کلام من سخت تر بود نه ؟؟؟


آقا پول یه ترم دانشگاه آزادو بدم کانون که چی بشه  :Yahoo (4): مهندساش بیکارن

----------


## T!G3R

> من پول به کانون نمیدمی 
> خودم میخوانمی!


اورین 
دوستان همه از @java50 یاد بگیرن 
خودش همه کارا رو میکنه دمش گرم

----------


## Majesty

> گفتم از برنامه کانون یا قلمچی استفاده کن تا از سردرگمی در بیاد و یک برنامه کلی داشته باشه..... استخراج کلام من سخت تر بود نه ؟؟؟


داداش این جاوا روز رو میخوابه شب از ساعت 2 پا میشه!!!!!!!تو میتونی واسه این برنامه بنویسی؟ :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Majesty

> آقا پول یه ترم دانشگاه آزادو بدم کانون که چی بشه مهندساش بیکارن


آفرین به پسر فهمیده ای وثل تو...به به . :Yahoo (3):

----------


## GUST

> اورین 
> دوستان همه از @java50 یاد بگیرن 
> خودش همه کارا رو میکنه دمش گرم


خیلی خواستم خرج کنم دفترچه های سنجشو از سایت کنکور میخرمی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

> بازم که تو پیدات شد !!!!!


من که همیشه پیدامه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Forgotten

من یه سری از تجربه هایی که از رتبه های برتر مدرسه خودمون شنیدم رو بهتون میگم خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگید 

خب اول از همه تلاش مهمه کسایی که کنکور رو درصد بالا میزنن تلاش و پشتکار بالایی دارن و مطالعه زیاد و پربازده دارن خب همینا وقتی میرن سر کنکور حداقل برای دروس محاسباتی 50 درصد تست هارو قبلا دیدن یعنی اینکه انقدر مطالعه کردن و تست زدن که با سبک و سیاق سوال آشنا شدن و سوال مشابه بیاد میتونن زیر یک دقیقه حلش کنن و اینم میدونیم که حداکثر 50 درصد سول ها تو کنکور ایده جدید دارن س با تلاش تا اینجا میشه به 50 درصد خیلی راحت در زمان تعیین شده رسید میمونه 50 درصد بقیه که از این 50 درصد که ایده جدید دارن ( البته این درصد کم و زیاد میشه ) شما به عنوان یه دانش اموزش که خیلی تلاشگر هستی و تست زیاد دیدی میتونی توی زمان باقی مونده بین 20 تا 30 درصدش رو بزنی و همیشه هم قرار نیست 100 بزنی و بقیه درصد که عموما بین 20 تا 30 درصد هست رو دانش اوزهای با استعداد و با هوش میتونن بزنن و صد درصد بشن 

از عوامل دیگه که مهمه تسلط هست و مفهومی خوندن یکی از بچه های ما میگفت من سر یه تست ریاضی شده بود اگه نیم ساعت هم گیر کنم ( تو تمرین و زدن تست اموزشی در خانه) باید حلش میکردم و خودم رو با سوال درگیر میکردم فرض کنید شما خودتون رو با 100 تا سوال درگیر کنید خب طبیعی هست که در طی این 100 تا سوال به اندازه کافی تسلط پیدا میکنید که اگر سوال هایی اینچنینی با ایده چدی اومد چجوری باهاش کنار بیاید و سریع روحیه رو از دست ندید 

عامل دیگه ای که دوستان اشاره کردن این بود که سعی کنید روش های تستی رو یا یاد نگیرید یا واقعا اگه دوست دارید یاد بگیرید خدای اون روش ها بشید چون اول از همه سر جلسه کنکور انقدر شما استرس دارید و درگیر هستید که روش های تستی رو چجوری به یاد بیارید و اولین روشی که به ذهن هر کس میرسه روش روتین و معمولی کتاب هست و اما اگر تو روش های تستی حرفه ای بشید قضیه فرق میکنه حرفه ای شدن یعنی چی ؟ یعنی مثلا اون روش روی تعداد زیایدی تست مثلا 50 تا 100 تا پیاده کرده باشید تا تست شناسی تون قوی بشه که ایا میشه این تست رو با این روش ها حل کرد یا نه 

خلاصه عامل زیاده و حوصله تایپ ندارم ولی خب دوستان به این نیتجه رسیدم که تلاش و پشتکار مهم تره لزوما قرار نیست هوش بالایی داشته باشید

----------


## GUST

> من که همیشه پیدامه


بنده خیلی به صرفه جویی معتقدم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Majesty

آقا چت روم نیستا :Yahoo (35): ...تایگر و جاوا پاشید برید به امتحان نهاییتون برسید شمارو چه به رتبه برتر شدن  و 100 زدن :Yahoo (23): سر در تاپیک رو بخونین بعد بیاین تو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

> تایگر و جاوا  من که میدونم شما دوتا ریاضی و درس های تخصصیتون رو 100 میزنید شما دو تا رتبه های برتر میشید به خدا


شکسته نفسی میکنی داداش  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Majesty

> شکسته نفسی میکنی داداش


تو هنوز یادت مونده اولین بار پستت رو عوض کردم نقل قول گرفتم؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## T!G3R

> تو هنوز یادت مونده اولین بار پستت رو عوض کردم نقل قول گرفتم؟


تعجب نداره داداش من حالا حالا ها با تو کار دارم 
من همین جوری تورو ولت نمیکنم :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Majesty

> تعجب نداره داداش من حالا حالا ها با تو کار دارم 
> من همین جوری تورو ولت نمیکنم


باشه داداش بعدا با هم حسابی حرف میزنیمو از خجالتت در میام :Y (450):  :Y (546):  :Y (424):  :Y (750):  :Y (401):  فعلا بیا بریم که تاپیک رو به گند کشیدیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

> باشه داداش بعدا با هم حسابی حرف میزنیمو از خجالتت در میاممنو ببخش من اصلا کار خوبی نکردم ببخش منو بوووس بیا روبوسی کنیم


نه داداش مشکلی نیست اشکال نداره حالا من چیکار کنم دیگه با مرامم باشه کاریت ندارم ولی دفعه ی اخر باشه ها  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## simin11

به نظر من رتبه های برتر کنکور فقط خلاقیت بالاتری دارن،خلاقیت توی دروس محاسباتی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و محاسبات شیمی چیزیه که اکتسابیه.
ببینید مثلا کسی که اصلا مشتق بلد نیست چند روز مونده به کنکور تصمیم میگیره مشتق بخونه.خب از اونجایی که وقت کافی نداره 20-30 تا تست از سالای قبل میزنه و میره سر جلسه کنکور بعد میبینه بلد نیست یا وقت زیادی ازش میگیره اونجا حس میکنه خنگه!درصورتی که واقعا اینجوری نیست.رتبه های برتر واسه هر مبحث کلی تست زدن  .شما نباید 30 تا تستو با 300 تا تست یکی کنید.
من کسی رو میشناسم که واسه بالای 70 زدن فیزیک بالای 4000 تا تست زده.قطعا نمیشه با 200 تا تست بیشتر از 40 زد،هرچقدرم باهوش باشی.
سر جلسه کنکور شما فقط به مباحثی که تسلط داری میتونی جواب بدی نه مباحثی که یاد گرفتی.

----------


## artim

> به نظر من رتبه های برتر کنکور فقط خلاقیت بالاتری دارن،خلاقیت توی دروس محاسباتی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و محاسبات شیمی چیزیه که اکتسابیه.
> ببینید مثلا کسی که اصلا مشتق بلد نیست چند روز مونده به کنکور تصمیم میگیره مشتق بخونه.خب از اونجایی که وقت کافی نداره 20-30 تا تست از سالای قبل میزنه و میره سر جلسه کنکور بعد میبینه بلد نیست یا وقت زیادی ازش میگیره اونجا حس میکنه خنگه!درصورتی که واقعا اینجوری نیست.رتبه های برتر واسه هر مبحث کلی تست زدن  .شما نباید 30 تا تستو با 300 تا تست یکی کنید.
> من کسی رو میشناسم که واسه بالای 70 زدن فیزیک بالای 4000 تا تست زده.قطعا نمیشه با 200 تا تست بیشتر از 40 زد،هرچقدرم باهوش باشی.
> سر جلسه کنکور شما فقط به مباحثی که تسلط داری میتونی جواب بدی نه مباحثی که یاد گرفتی.



خلاقیت . هوش و.... یک درصد موثر
بقیه اش تلاش و تسلط خود ادمه

----------


## simin11

> خلاقیت . هوش و.... یک درصد موثر
> بقیه اش تلاش و تسلط خود ادمه


خب منم گفتم دیگه!!!گفتم خلاقیت اکتسابیه!
هیچ اعتقادی به هوش ندارم.

----------


## newpath

استعدادش شاید بیشتره خوب !!!!!! مگه همه چیز به خوندنه

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

*همیشه پشتکار بر هوش و استعداد غلبه کرده اینو تاریخ هزار بار ثابت کرده*

----------


## artim

> استعدادش شاید بیشتره خوب !!!!!! مگه همه چیز به خوندنه



بله همه چیز به خوندنه
هوش یک درصد کمکت میکنه

----------


## newpath

درسم مثله باقیه چیزاس .. با تلاشی که میگید تا یه حد خاصی میشه بالا اومد ... باقیش به استعداد بستگی داره ... سخته واقعا چهار ساعت بشینی 6 7 تا درس مختلفو با نهایت دقت بزنی بدون استعداد !!!! در نظر بگیرید تو تایپیک میگه صد بزنی نه 60 70 .... یه مثال فوتبالیشم همین مسیه ... کی واقعا میتونه با تلاش بش برسه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## bbehzad

ولی من میگم عامل بسیار مهم تو زندگی و نه فقط در کنکور هوشه.تمام کسایی که تو کنکور رتبه شدن همشون تلاش هم کردن مثلا یکی مثه من و یکی با ضریب هوشی بیشتر از من ساعت مطالعه یکی داشته باشیم اونی که باهوش تره موفق تره تو جامعه هم همین طوره ندیدید یکی اصلا سواد نداره ولی دست وپاشم ببندن باز پول در میاره اونم زیاد .یا مثلا لیونل مسی به خاطر هوش بالاشه که خیلی موفقه حالا تلاشم میکنه بیشتر موفق میشه پس چرا همه با تلاش نمیشن مسی؟یا تو کنکور هیچکس کم کاری نکنه ایا همه رتبه 1 میشن؟نه نمیشن.متاسفانه این سیستم اموزشی ماست که بیماره من خودم قدیما جز بچه های سمپادی بودم ولی اصلا درست نیست که بچه های باهوشو یه جا متمرکز کنن وبهشون امکانات زیادی بدن با دبیرای خوب خب معلومه اونا موفق میشن واین رقابت میشه رقابته ناعادلانه.الان کنکوریهای موفق دو دسته ان یا پولدارا که پول خرج میکنن و یا سمپادیها باور ندارید برید مدرسه های رتبه های برترو نگاه کنید همه سمپادینبا این کنکور دیگه دوران معمولی خوندن تموم شد دیگه تموم شد کسی از یه روستای بی امکانات بیاد پزشکی تهران بخونه اگرم تک و توک پیدا شه باز میرسیم به عامل هوش بعلاوه پشتکار.

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> درسم مثله باقیه چیزاس .. با تلاشی که میگید تا یه حد خاصی میشه بالا اومد ... باقیش به استعداد بستگی داره ... سخته واقعا چهار ساعت بشینی 6 7 تا درس مختلفو با نهایت دقت بزنی بدون استعداد !!!! در نظر بگیرید تو تایپیک میگه صد بزنی نه 60 70 .... یه مثال فوتبالیشم همین مسیه ... کی واقعا میتونه با تلاش بش برسه


آره به قول جواد خياباني : مسي اگه به جاي فوتبال درس ميخوند الان يه انيشتن ديگه دنيا به خودش ديده بود  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> آره به قول جواد خياباني : مسي اگه به جاي فوتبال درس ميخوند الان يه انيشتن ديگه دنيا به خودش ديده بود



بله بقول خیابانی کسی که تا این موقع شب نخوابیده قطعا بیداره

----------


## Hellion

> بله بقول خیابانی کسی که تا این موقع شب نخوابیده قطعا بیداره


طالب لو توپ رو با سینه هاش میگیره /.... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Huot

معلومه هوش بر پشتکار اولویت داره کسی که هوشش بالا باشه همون براش انگیزه میشه که کلی درس بخونه و موفق بشه و چون هوششم بالاس درسو خوب یاد میگیره کسی که هوشش پایین تر باشه تمایلش به درس خوندن هم کمتره و این یه چیزه غریزه ای هست تا جامعه پایدار بمونه

----------


## Hellion

> معلومه هوش بر پشتکار اولویت داره کسی که هوشش بالا باشه همون براش انگیزه میشه که کلی درس بخونه و موفق بشه و چون هوششم بالاس درسو خوب یاد میگیره کسی که هوشش پایین تر باشه تمایلش به درس خوندن هم کمتره و این یه چیزه غریزه ای هست تا جامعه پایدار بمونه


ولی من خیلیارو میشناسم با هوش معمولی ولی دانشگاه های تاپ ....

----------


## artim

> معلومه هوش بر پشتکار اولویت داره کسی که هوشش بالا باشه همون براش انگیزه میشه که کلی درس بخونه و موفق بشه و چون هوششم بالاس درسو خوب یاد میگیره کسی که هوشش پایین تر باشه تمایلش به درس خوندن هم کمتره و این یه چیزه غریزه ای هست تا جامعه پایدار بمونه



اتفاقا برعکسه کسی که هوشش بالاست کمتر میخونه و بر هوشش تکیه داره
اما کسی که هوشش کمتره و موفقیت بقیه رو میبینه بیشتر تلاش میکنه
اول پشتکار و تلاش دوم هوش
تلاش لازمه موفقیته

----------


## Farzaneh15

> ولی من میگم عامل بسیار مهم تو زندگی و نه فقط در کنکور هوشه.تمام کسایی که تو کنکور رتبه شدن همشون تلاش هم کردن مثلا یکی مثه من و یکی با ضریب هوشی بیشتر از من ساعت مطالعه یکی داشته باشیم اونی که باهوش تره موفق تره تو جامعه هم همین طوره ندیدید یکی اصلا سواد نداره ولی دست وپاشم ببندن باز پول در میاره اونم زیاد .یا مثلا لیونل مسی به خاطر هوش بالاشه که خیلی موفقه حالا تلاشم میکنه بیشتر موفق میشه پس چرا همه با تلاش نمیشن مسی؟یا تو کنکور هیچکس کم کاری نکنه ایا همه رتبه 1 میشن؟نه نمیشن.متاسفانه این سیستم اموزشی ماست که بیماره من خودم قدیما جز بچه های سمپادی بودم ولی اصلا درست نیست که بچه های باهوشو یه جا متمرکز کنن وبهشون امکانات زیادی بدن با دبیرای خوب خب معلومه اونا موفق میشن واین رقابت میشه رقابته ناعادلانه.الان کنکوریهای موفق دو دسته ان یا پولدارا که پول خرج میکنن و یا سمپادیها باور ندارید برید مدرسه های رتبه های برترو نگاه کنید همه سمپادینبا این کنکور دیگه دوران معمولی خوندن تموم شد دیگه تموم شد کسی از یه روستای بی امکانات بیاد پزشکی تهران بخونه اگرم تک و توک پیدا شه باز میرسیم به عامل هوش بعلاوه پشتکار.


*
کـآملـآ درست ... ولی بعضـی از مدارس سمپـآد ... خیلیـاشون کـادر ضعیفی دارند .*

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> معلومه هوش بر پشتکار اولویت داره کسی که هوشش بالا باشه همون براش انگیزه میشه که کلی درس بخونه و موفق بشه و چون هوششم بالاس درسو خوب یاد میگیره کسی که هوشش پایین تر باشه تمایلش به درس خوندن هم کمتره و این یه چیزه غریزه ای هست تا جامعه پایدار بمونه



خععععلی شیک و مجلسی داری بر عکس میگی 

خدا به یکی ضریب هوشی پایین تر داده اصلا ضریب هوشی که دس خود ادم نیس ! ولی پشتکار دست خودم ادمه 

من هوش ندارم اصلا اینقدر با پشتکار تلاش می کنم تا یاد میگیرم اونی که هوشش خوبه یه بار می خونه من 10 بار !

ولی اگه هوش داشته باشی پشت کار نداشته باشی هیچی نمیشی اصلا

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> آره به قول جواد خياباني : مسي اگه به جاي فوتبال درس ميخوند الان يه انيشتن ديگه دنيا به خودش ديده بود


الان مسی داره از مغزش مایه میزاره کریس از بدنش... فعلا تا الان عالیه مسی خیلی خوبه 

ولی چند سال دیگه هر چقدرم مغزت بکشه بدن نیاد فایده نداره

از اون ور کریس لامصب مثله فرش دست باف قدیمی هر چقدر پا بخوره و ازش بگذره بهتر میشه مثل زلاتان و..

----------


## yaghma

*به خیلی چیزا ارتباط داره من جمله :
ضریب هوشی 
پشتکار 
پایه درسی قوی 
نحوه مطالعه دروس
....
ولی مهمترینش همونه که خیلی از دوستان گفتن , یکی ضریب هوشی بالایی داره با خوندن روزی 6 یا 7 ساعت نتیجه خیلی بهتر از کسی میگیره که دارای ضریب هوشی پایینیه و برای بدست اوردن همون نتیجه باید بیشتر از دانش اموز فبل زحمت بکشه.*

----------


## melis

من هیچکدوم آزمونای آزمایشی ثبت نام نکردم و متاسفانه خودمم از خودم آزمون نگرفتم!  الانم مث چییییز پشیمونم!

تو کنکور اصلا وقت نکردم دو تا ریدینگ زبان و متن عربی رو بخونم! واسه اختصاصی ها هم چیزی نگم بهتره..

باورتون نمیشه چقدر الان پشیمونم! اگه حداقل تو یه ماه آخری 10تا آزمون از خودم گرفته بودم الان خیلی خیلی وضعم بهتر بود :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 

میخوام اینو بگم که واسه بالا بردن سرعت فقط و فقط باید تست زد و اونم زمانبندی شده! مثلا آزمون اول واسه یه درس نیم ساعت وقت بذاری و آزمون بعدی 25 دقیقه و ... تا خوب سرعتت بره بالا

----------


## moslem

من فکر می کنم اکثر رتبه های برتر معلم خصوصی هم دارن
 شما تصور کنید واسه هر درسی دکترای همون درس بیاد به شما تدریس کنه و پول زیادی هم از شما بگیره 
اون معلم های خبره با زیر و بم سوال ها و به قول معروف فوت کوزه گری آشنا هستن 
در ضمن ما آنقدر دکترای فارغ التحصیل داریم در رشته های مختلف که خدا میدونه 
یه نفر میگفت برای دانشگاه 1 دکترای برای هیئت علمی میخواستن 300 نفر اسم نوشتن مغلومه ما خیلی فارغ التحصیل دکترا داریم
هر چه قدر آدم تلاش کنه و با هوش باشه نمیتونه علمشو برسونه به پای چند تا از این دکترای خبره 
مگه یه دانش اموز چند سال در س خونده
 میگن ابو علی سینا که بالاترین ضریب هوشی رو داشته اگه الان تو زمان ما بود نمی تونست تمام علوم فرا بگیره چون عمق علم الان خیلی زیاد شده 
اینه که یک فرد دیگه عمرش کفاف نمیده بره تو چند تا شاخه تخصص بگیره 
در ضمن توی این سی دی های آموزشی هم هیچ چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نمیشه وقت و پول خودتون رو هدر ندید

----------


## Huot

> خععععلی شیک و مجلسی داری بر عکس میگی 
> 
> خدا به یکی ضریب هوشی پایین تر داده اصلا ضریب هوشی که دس خود ادم نیس ! ولی پشتکار دست خودم ادمه 
> 
> من هوش ندارم اصلا اینقدر با پشتکار تلاش می کنم تا یاد میگیرم اونی که هوشش خوبه یه بار می خونه من 10 بار !
> 
> ولی اگه هوش داشته باشی پشت کار نداشته باشی هیچی نمیشی اصلا


نه داداش این خیالیه که شما داری بعد کنکور متوجه میشی ! اونی که هوشش خوبه دوبار می خونه ولی اندازه 10بار تو یاد میگیره و تو تا بیای 10بار بخونی که اندازه 2بار اون یاد بگیری اون طرف تستاشم جمع کرده رفته ! 



> اتفاقا برعکسه کسی که هوشش بالاست کمتر میخونه و بر هوشش تکیه داره
> اما کسی که هوشش کمتره و موفقیت بقیه رو میبینه بیشتر تلاش میکنه
> اول پشتکار و تلاش دوم هوش
> تلاش لازمه موفقیته


سلام منم توضیح دادم کسی که هوشش قویه همون براش انگیزه هست برای خوندن این تفکر شما اشتباهه شما یه سر بزن به سمپادیا ببین اونا بیشتر می خونند یا اونایی که الان بمب انگیزه هستند و مثل ... دارند درس میخونند ؟ و ببین کدومشون بیشتر موفّق میشه ! شما نتایج کنکورو ببینی همه رتبه های برتر از اون مدرسه های خوب هستند و سمپادی بعضی ها هم از اون پولدارا هستند که مدرسه های خوب رو گرفتند ! یه کسایی هم هستند مثل رستگار رحمانی که 3سال پشت کنکور بودند منم 3سال بخونم دیگه متن درسو حفظ میشم :d 



> ولی من خیلیارو میشناسم با هوش معمولی ولی دانشگاه های تاپ ....


سلام اولین نکته اینه که مطمئنا شما هوش اون خیلی هارو دقیق نمی دونید و فقط چون خودشون گفتن پشتکار مهم تره اینو میگیید یا تعداد خیلی ها خیلی کمه ! و بعد منم تاحالا کسی رو ندیدم که هوشش +140 باشه ولی موفق نشده باشه !!

----------


## mmn

به نظر من نقش هوش هیجانی (eq) تو کنکور خیلی مهمتره  تا iq 

یادمه چند سال پیش یه مقاله می خوندم که همه مدیرها و کارآفرین های  برتر دنیا (مثل استیو جابز و...) لزوما iq بالا نداشتن اما تو یه چیز مشترک  بودن و اون 

هوش هیجانی بالا بوده و ضمنا ثابت شده که هوش هیجانی اکتسابیه ،مثلا پدر و مادری که فرزندشون رو از کودکی به مطالعه ، برنامه ریزی در کارها و شرکت در 

فعالیت های اجنماعی و... ترغیب می کنن قطعا باعث افزایش این ضریب هوشی میشن ، نتیجه ش اینه که وقتی طرف واسه کنکور شروع  به مطالعه می کنه 

وارد حاشیه نمیشه، از وقتش درست استفاده می کنه، تا یه کتاب تست رو تموم نکرده واسه یه درس چهار تا کتاب نمی گیره که دچار اظطراب بشه یا از این منبع 

بپره روی یه منبع دیگه، صبح تا شب وقتشو پای نت و فروم های  کنکوری!!! و وایبر و واتس آپ و... نمیزاره، فکرشو دائم معطوف رقیباش نمی کنه ،اگه یه جا 

شکست خورد از تجربه ش استفاده می کنه نه اینکه بخاد اونو توجیه کنه!!! مسائل احساسی رو کنترل می کنه و چون از بچگی یاد گرفته که برای بدست آوردن 

موفقیت پشتکار داشته باشه بار مطالعه شو از سال های پایه کم می کنه و خیلی چیزای دیگه که خیلی از ما گرفتارشیم و در مواجهه باهاش سردرگم میشیم 

و روحیه مونو میبازیم انصافا اگه با خودمون روراست باشیم می بینیم که خیلی از ما هوش هیجانیمون پایینه نه آی کیو، اما خبر خوب اینه که با تمرین و ممارست 

میشه اون رو تا حد بالایی ارتقاء داد

----------


## fateme.tehran

1)تند خوانی اون رتبه ها و تمرکز نکردن رو کلمات خاص:

تندخوانی
آموزش تند خوانی و افزایش سرعت تبادل اطلاعات به سبک رتبه برتر ها(اختصاصی سایت کنکور)
مصاحبه با رتبه های برتر در مورد تند خوانی

2 رو بقیه گفتن....

----------


## Al I

به شخصه اینطور فکر میکنم که تو کنکور کسی صد درصد موفق میشه و یه رتبه ایده آل میاره که واسه هر درسی چندین کتاب رو کاملا مفهومی بخوره !
یعنی مثلا وقتی از شیمی بحث شد بگه من 8 هزار تا تست زدم ازش ، پس باید حداقل دو سال مونده به کنکور شروع کنه 
در ضمن بازده مطالعه بسیار مهمه ، یعنی تو بحر درس رفتن و درگیری شدید فکری داشتن 
استعداد و هوش دو عاملی هستن که وجه تمایز شما و کسی که هم اندازه شما درس خونده هستش

----------


## comet97

هوش خیلی تاثیر داره.و اینکه از سال دوم سوم شروع کرده باشی خوندن.حالا نه فشرده و تستی ولی حداقل مفهومی کار کرده باشی.اونوقت سال چهارم با روزی 6 ساعت هم میتونی رتبه خوب بیاری.ولی اعتقاد دارم یه آدم با یه هوش معمولی  و پشتکار بالا رتبه زیر 100 که نه اما یه رتبه خوب میتونه بیاره.به هر حال هر کی که رتبه تک رقمی آورده یه جایی زحمت کشیده.حالا یکی سال دوم اومده درسشو خوب خونده شده رتبه تک رقمی.یکی همه درسا رو گذاشته واسه سال آخر و.....

----------


## Penintent

> خداوکیلی این رتبه های برتر چه طور تمام درس ها رو 80 تا 100 می زنن یا باید تست ها رو از قبل دیده باشن یا قلق خواصی بلندن که ما توی کتابها پیدا نمی کنیم ؟


20 میلیون واریز کن  به حسابم تا بهت بگم جریان چیه! :Yahoo (4):  
خخ

----------


## - Amir -

این چیزی که اینجا اشتباس همینه که ، 

ما ، دنبال اینیم ببینیم ، که ببینیم ایشون چی کار کردن .. معجزه کرده آآآآآآآآآآهه خدای من 100 درصد !؟ این حتما فلان تومن خرج دبیر کرده ، و صدتا چیزه دیگه که بهش نسبت میدیم ..

من اصلا به هوش اعتقادی که شما دارید و ندارم ..! 

99درصد تلاشه چرا میاید از هوش صحبت میکنید ؟! از چیزی که یه درصده آخه ؟!!! خندتون نمیگیره واقعا ؟! 

1درصد ینی چی ینی بی ارزش ؟! اصلا ما مفهوم این جملرو درک نکردیم واقعا !!

اینو قبول دارم امکانات کمه ، یا اگه هست دسته سمپادِ و اکثریت هیچی دستشونو نمیگیره جز فقط نگاه نظری به مطالب کتاب .. 

ولی بیایید قبول کنیم ، در سخت ترین شرایط هم میشه نو درخشید .. 

اونیکه معدل کتبیش پایینه (شدید!) پزشکی قبول شده .. 

چی شده ؟! باور داشته ! تمام ! 

اگه نداشت میومد گله میکرد از نظام آموزشی ، شرایط زندگیش ، و صدتا اشکال و ایراد دیگه ..

من سر همین بحث استعداد کلی با رفیقم بحثم شد تهشم قبول کردم اصلا استعداد وجود نداره (انقدر که بی ارزشه!) ، تلاش 99درصده ینی کل دیگه باید بگیم..

یعنی شما میتونی با مقدار تلاشت به همه چی برسی .. و این قدرتی هست که همه ما داریم .. چون تک تکمون منحصر به فردیم .

برای صد زدن ، بالا 80 زدن ، رو برای خودمون گنده و دیو دوسر نکنیم .. انقدر که از بس گفتیم سخته سخته ، واسمون سخت شده !!

اگه همون املا ابتداییم قبل از ورود به ابتدایی میگفتن سخته الان شما باید تنظیم رو اینجوری مینوشتید تن زیم !!!

هیچ چیز سخت نیست .. باور داشته باشید  :Yahoo (1): 

کیا موافقن با حرفام ؟!

----------


## Milad98

> ما که چند دور کتاب خوندیم چند دور تست حل کردیم ولی  سر جلسه بیشتر از 50 درصد نمیشه زد  خیلی وقت کم میاد
> خداوکیلی این رتبه های برتر چه طور تمام درس ها رو 80 تا 100 می زنن یا باید تست ها رو از قبل دیده باشن یا قلق خواصی بلندن که ما توی کتابها پیدا نمی کنیم 
> من که با دریل کتابها رو سوراخ هم ردم چیزی توش در نیمود
> خیلی ناراحتم زحمتم به باد رفت 
> یکی راهنمایی کنه برای سال بعد


اصلا طرز فکر شما خیلی بده!
درسته شما خیلی تلاش کردین اما خوب باید قبول کنیم یه عده هوش بالایی دارن یه عده کم هوش ترند
واز طرفی قرار نیس که همه پزشک و دکتر مهندس بشن پس اونوقت چه کسی تعمیر کار بشه کی قصاب کی بقال کی ....
دوست عزیز شما تلاشتو کن توکلتو کن هر چی شد شد 
توقع زیادی نباید از خودمون داشته باشیم

----------


## Milad98

> این چیزی که اینجا اشتباس همینه که ، 
> 
> ما ، دنبال اینیم ببینیم ، که ببینیم ایشون چی کار کردن .. معجزه کرده آآآآآآآآآآهه خدای من 100 درصد !؟ این حتما فلان تومن خرج دبیر کرده ، و صدتا چیزه دیگه که بهش نسبت میدیم ..
> 
> من اصلا به هوش اعتقادی که شما دارید و ندارم ..! 
> 
> 99درصد تلاشه چرا میاید از هوش صحبت میکنید ؟! از چیزی که یه درصده آخه ؟!!! خندتون نمیگیره واقعا ؟! 
> 
> 1درصد ینی چی ینی بی ارزش ؟! اصلا ما مفهوم این جملرو درک نکردیم واقعا !!
> ...


تلاش هست 
اما هوش هم هست

----------


## mika

بدون شک طرف یه هزینه ای زیاد میکنه که میتونه 100 بزنه
حالا به عناوین مختلف نمیدونم دبیر میگیره کتابای مختلف ساعت مطالعه بالا و...
من خودم یه نفر رو میشناختم رتبه برتر بود سال 89 فکر کنم
میگفت اون موقع 16 میلیون خرج کرده 
ولی اینم بگم که مدرسه تیزهوشان میرفت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Huot

اصلا اگه اونی که هوشش بالاتره با هوش پایین تر در یه سطح علمی باشند باز هم برقراری ارتباط میان آموخته ها و حافظه و کنترل جلسه و کلا سرجلسه باهوشه بهتر در میاره

----------


## artim

> اصلا اگه اونی که هوشش بالاتره با هوش پایین تر در یه سطح علمی باشند باز هم برقراری ارتباط میان آموخته ها و حافظه و کنترل جلسه و کلا سرجلسه باهوشه بهتر در میاره


هیچوقت در یک سطح نمیشن یکیشون از یکی بالاتر هست 
اگه اینجور نبور رتبه های 1 تا 70 هزار بوجودنمیومد

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> اصلا اگه اونی که هوشش بالاتره با هوش پایین تر در یه سطح علمی باشند باز هم برقراری ارتباط میان آموخته ها و حافظه و کنترل جلسه و کلا سرجلسه باهوشه بهتر در میاره


برادر من من خودم هم سمپاديم شما چرا هي از خودمون دفاع ميكني؟
تو يه كلاس تو همين سمپاد خودمون هم قوي داريم و هم ضعيف 
يه يارويي تو كلاس ما هست با تراز 8000 كانون كه پرچمش خيلي بالاس و يه بار من كتاب تست رياضي خيلي سبز رو برداشتم و رفتم ازش دو تا تست بپرسم كه خودم نميفهميدم جريان چيه
باور ميكنين نتونست حل كنه  و شبيه همون سوال هم تو آزمون همون هفته اومد و اين آقا هم حلش كرده بود 
بعد جالب اينه كه ميگفت اين كتاب رو داره ولي هنوز نخوندتش خب وقتي تا شبيهش رو نديده چجوري زده؟
بقل دستيش هم كه چيزي ازش كم نداره يه بار بهم گفت كه : يه بار رفته خونشون و ديده قد يه پرايد وانت كتاب داره
در كل : هوش در برابر تلاش هيچي نيست

----------


## mohammad5t

عمومیا که انصافن کاری نداره صد زدنشون
توی اختصاصی ها هم توی آزمون آزمایشی ها تحلیلی رو 100 میزنم
روش خاصی هم نداره
سر جلسه نباید با سوال جدید مواجه بشید.
اگه برا هر درس 2و3 تا کتاب بزنید همه تستا به چشمتون آشنائه سر جلسه و فقط مینویسید.اونجا جای فکر کردن نیس

----------


## Hellion

> این چیزی که اینجا اشتباس همینه که ، 
> 
> ما ، دنبال اینیم ببینیم ، که ببینیم ایشون چی کار کردن .. معجزه کرده آآآآآآآآآآهه خدای من 100 درصد !؟ این حتما فلان تومن خرج دبیر کرده ، و صدتا چیزه دیگه که بهش نسبت میدیم ..
> 
> من اصلا به هوش اعتقادی که شما دارید و ندارم ..! 
> 
> 99درصد تلاشه چرا میاید از هوش صحبت میکنید ؟! از چیزی که یه درصده آخه ؟!!! خندتون نمیگیره واقعا ؟! 
> 
> 1درصد ینی چی ینی بی ارزش ؟! اصلا ما مفهوم این جملرو درک نکردیم واقعا !!
> ...



یادمه یکی از رتبه برترا فک کنم رتبش شده بود 6 تجربی مصاحبشو خونده بود میگفت هر کتاب تستیو که داشتم 12 بار تستاشو زدم و دوره کردم ... اینا واقعا تالاش میکنن هوش به قول شما فقط 1 درصده بقیه تلاش

----------


## Hellion

> برادر من من خودم هم سمپاديم شما چرا هي از خودمون دفاع ميكني؟
> تو يه كلاس تو همين سمپاد خودمون هم قوي داريم و هم ضعيف 
> يه يارويي تو كلاس ما هست با تراز 8000 كانون كه پرچمش خيلي بالاس و يه بار من كتاب تست رياضي خيلي سبز رو برداشتم و رفتم ازش دو تا تست بپرسم كه خودم نميفهميدم جريان چيه
> باور ميكنين نتونست حل كنه  و شبيه همون سوال هم تو آزمون همون هفته اومد و اين آقا هم حلش كرده بود 
> بعد جالب اينه كه ميگفت اين كتاب رو داره ولي هنوز نخوندتش خب وقتي تا شبيهش رو نديده چجوري زده؟
> بقل دستيش هم كه چيزي ازش كم نداره يه بار بهم گفت كه : يه بار رفته خونشون و ديده قد يه پرايد وانت كتاب داره
> در كل : هوش در برابر تلاش هيچي نيست


رتبه یکه ریاضی سال دوم تو آزمون گاج (یمین سرحدی) هم مدرسه ایه خودمه تنها کتابی که استفاده میکنه مبتکران صورتیه خیلیم با هم دوستیم ولی خیلی تلاش میکنه و هر سوال رو با تحلیل خودش میره ....

----------


## payezee

فقط برید یه سری بزنید به مجله های کانون همتون دارید دیگه...
مصاحبه با رتبه 2 ریاضی 93 رو بخونید تا متوجه شید تلاش یعنی چی
تازه این فقط یه کم از کارایی که کرده رو نشون میده
درسته هوش خیلی مهمه ولی خیلی از ما درکمون از درس به اندازه ی رتبه های تک رقمیه هیچ مشکلیم تو فهمیدن درسا نداریم 
ولی بلد نیستیم به اندازه ی اونا تلاش کنیم
همشون تا قبل عید اونقد نمونه سوال حل کردن که دیگه سوالا همه تکرارین واسشون
مجبورن برن کتاب جدید بخرن واسه عیدشون :Y (744): 
کدوم یکی از منو شما این جوری بودیم که بتونیم با اطمینان بگیم تستای این کتاب کامل بررسی شد رفت؟؟؟
البته قبول که همه ی شرایط واسشون خیلی خوبه که میتونن به این درصدا و این رتبه ها برسن
اما مشکل ما اول از همه اراده ی خودمونه بعد بقیه ی چیزا....

----------


## AmirAria

نفرات برتر دبيرستان > دوم رياضي > 21 فروردین 1394

برید یه سر به این صفحه بزنید .
رتبه 11 این صفحه رفیق خودمه (علی سالاری 
معمولا هم همیشه اول استان میشه توی آزمون های کانون
نفر پنجم آزمون بعدی هم من میشناسم (4 اردیببهشت )(سجاد نجفی)
با اون نفر 11 اون آزمون از اول راهنمایی همکلاسیم ، از خودم تعریف نباشه ولی اون موقع یعنی سال اول و دوم راهنمایی توی درسا باهاش رقابت داشتم و ازش هم بهتر میشدم گاهی اوقات.(همیشه توی برخی درسا به من غبطه میخورد اون موقع)
آزمون ورودی نمونه و تیزهوشان رو هم با نمره بالاتری ازش قبول شدم توی تیزهوشان (و نرفتیم جفتمون )
ولی من به دلایلی از اول دبیرستان خودم رو ول کردم و دیگه اون رقیب سابقش نبودم ، افت محسوسی هم توی نمراتم پیدا شد .
تنها چیزی که توی این رفیقم دیدم پشتکاره ، و اینکه هر دو این افرادی که گفتم تنها فرقشون با من توی این بود که بالاتر از سطح خودشون کار میکنن .
یعنی این رفیقم با من توی مدرسه نمونه است ولی در سطح تیزهوشان و بالاتر کار میکنه توی خونه .
اگه کتابای درسیش رو ببنید زیر کوچک ترین نکته خط کشیده ، و انقدر یاداشت از دور و اطراف در مورد اون درس جمع کرده و نوشته که متن کتاب دیده نمیشه یه وقتایی 
و من که یه زمانی تنها رقیب درسی ایشون بودم هر سال افت کردم ، (به دلایل یه سری مشکلات ) و اختلاف معدلمون نوبت اول امسال به 2 نمره رسید .
تا اینکه دی ماه پارسال عمده مشکلم حل شد و تازه به خودم اومدم که چه فرصت هایی رو از دست دادم . ولی با راه نادرست بدون برنامه شروع کردم درس خوندن ، شاید برای یه آزمون کانون نزدیک 800 تا تست شیمی کار کردم ، ولی آخرش هم چون بدون برنامه بود هیچ نتیجه ای نداد هیچ که نتیجه عکس داد و اصلا درصد خوبی نزدم شیمی رو .
برای همین برای نوبت دوم نشستم  و با برنامه همه درس ها رو مرور کردم ،الانم به شکر خدا توی درسایی که نوبت اول افت داشتم تا 5 نمره و بیشتر هم بالا اومدم.
اینا تجربه من بود ، چیزی که توی اطرافیانم هست ، این دو نفر هر دوتا پشتکار قوی دارن ، شاید تعداد کتاب های تستشون به اندازه انگشتای یه دست نشه ولی همونا رو با برنامه کار میکنن و جلو میرن ، و نکته ای که بالاتر گفتم : خودشون رو محدود به جایی که هستن نمیکنن ، سطح بالاتر از جایی که هستن رو کار می کنن .
اینکه میگید هوش منم میگم یه درصد ماجراست ، تقصیر رو گردن یکی دیگه نندازیم. اگه دارید توی یکی از مدارس عادی یا نمونه کار میکنید فک نکنید تیزهوشان خیلی هوش بالایی میخواد و اونا ته هوشن ،نه ، شاید توی همون تیزهوشان (سمپاد) هم 5 درصد قضیه هوش باشه ، چون با نزدیک 20 نفر تیزهوشانی در ارتباطم اینو میگم ، فک میکنید سطح مدرستون محدودتون کرده خودتون سطح بالاتر کار کنید ، 
مشکل ما همیشه اینه که به جای اینکه درست کار کنیم ، بهونه تراشی میکنیم ، چه میدونم فلان نفر مریض بود و فلان فامیل حامله بود وطرق تیزهوشان درس میخونه و ...
موفق باشید

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> ما که چند دور کتاب خوندیم چند دور تست حل کردیم ولی  سر جلسه بیشتر از 50 درصد نمیشه زد  خیلی وقت کم میاد
> خداوکیلی این رتبه های برتر چه طور تمام درس ها رو 80 تا 100 می زنن یا باید تست ها رو از قبل دیده باشن یا قلق خواصی بلندن که ما توی کتابها پیدا نمی کنیم 
> من که با دریل کتابها رو سوراخ هم ردم چیزی توش در نیمود
> خیلی ناراحتم زحمتم به باد رفت 
> یکی راهنمایی کنه برای سال بعد


اینا خیلیاشون 24 ساعته کلاس خصوصی میرن.ببین مشکل اینه ما 3 سال دبیرستانو میریم به بازیگوشی میخونیم ولی اونا اصولی میخونن بخصوص تیزهوشانیا

----------


## arj

هوش = 0 درصد .
اصلن تاثیرش منفیه ! چون باهوش باشی مغرور میشی ! بعد اصلن از کجا معلوم ما و شما بهره هوشی پایینی داریم ؟!

----------


## mahdi.sniper

یه چیزی
هوش و استعداد 20 درصدش مادر زادیه
80 درصدش اکتسابی
یعنی با همون تلاش و کوشش هستش که هوش فرد زیاد میشه
با یکجا نشینی و قارچ بودن چیزی بدستت نمیاد
همون 20 درصدم تحلیل میره

----------


## mastaneh

دوستانی که فک میکنن تو سمپاد تیزهوشای مملکت جمع شدن  و امکانات عالیه .مدرسه ی ما که مثلا تیزهوشانه از این خبرا نیس .تنها جیزی که مدارس تیزهوشان از سایر مدارس متمایز کرده فقط رقابت و تلاش بچه هاس.که همه میتونن این چبزا رو داشته باشن

----------


## BrokenHeart

> دوستانی که فک میکنن تو سمپاد تیزهوشای مملکت جمع شدن  و امکانات عالیه .مدرسه ی ما که مثلا تیزهوشانه از این خبرا نیس .تنها جیزی که مدارس تیزهوشان از سایر مدارس متمایز کرده فقط رقابت و تلاش بچه هاس.که همه میتونن این چبزا رو داشته باشن


دقیقا درسته...  ما هم توی مدرسه مون هیچی ندارین جز رقابت! !!

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## - Amir -

> اینکه بعضیا استعداد خاصی دارن توش شکی نیس. من خودم n بار دیگه هم کنکور بدم *نمیتونم ریاضی یا فزیک یا شیمی رو 100 بزنم* یا رتبه تک رقمی یبارم. ولی بعضیا تو همون بار اول 100 میزنن رتبه تک رقمی هم میشن.
> اما این افراد تعدادشون کمه..به نظرم مهمترین مسئله تو کنکور تمرین زیاد + نمرکز بالا هنگام تست زدنه.
> بعیده سر جلسه کنکور بتونی تستی رو حل کنی که قبلا مشابهش رو ندیده باشی.
> به علاوه باید تمرکز بالا داشته باشی. من شخصا زیاد تجربه کردم موقع حل یه مسئله اگه فکر کنم که این تستو باید زیر 1 دقیقه حل کنم میبینی 5 دقیقه گذشت هنوز صورت سوالو درست متوجه نشدم یا انقدر محاسباتش رو پیچیده کردم که بعد 10 دقیقه آخرش نفهمیدم چیکار کردم ! ولی همون تستو وقتی با ارامش بدون هیچگونه استرس و فکر کردن به زمان میخوام حل کنم اکثر تستها رو زیر 1 دقیقه حل میکنم. واقعا این استرس خیلی مهمه...اگه بتونی بهش غلبه کنی و تسها رو بدون فکر کردن به محدودیت زمان و .. حل کنی کنکورو بردی..


در دانشگاه mit ﻣﻄﺎﻟﻌﺎﺗﯽ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﻡ ﺷﺪه که طی آن متوجه شدند 
ﺍﮔﺮ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﻪﺧﻮﺩﺗﺎﻥ ﻓﻘﻂ ﯾﮏ ﺑﺎﺭ ﺑﮕﻮﯾﯿﺪ:
*"فلان ﮐﺎﺭﺭﺍ ﻧﻤﯽﺗﻮﺍﻧم ﺍﻧﺠﺎﻡ ﺩﻫم"*
ﺑﺎﯾﺪ ﯾﮏ ﻧﻔﺮ ﺩﯾﮕﺮ *ﻫﻔﺪﻩ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﻪ* ﺑﻪ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﮕﻮﯾﺪ که
"ﺷﻤﺎ ﻣﯽﺗﻮﺍﻧﯿﺪ ﺁﻥ ﮐﺎﺭ ﺭﺍ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﻡ ﺩﻫﯿﺪ"
ﺗﺎ اثر ﻫﻤﺎﻥ ﯾﮏ ﺩﻓﻌﻪ ﺭﺍ ﺧﻨﺜﯽ ﮐﻨﺪ!

ﻧﺘﯿﺠﻪ: ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﻧﻔﻮﺫ ﮐﻼﻡ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺧﻮﺩﺗﺎﻥ ﻫﻔﺪﻩ ﻣﺮﺗﺒﻪ 
ﺍﺯ ﻗﺪﺭﺕ ﮐﻼﻡ ﺩﯾﮕﺮﺍﻥ ﻧﺴﺒﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻗﻮﯾﺘﺮاست
پس مثبت فکر کنید!
آهسته با خود صحبت کردن را "واگویه" می نامند؛ واگویه ها اثرات عمیقی بر روی فرد گوینده آنها دارند؛ 
مراقب واگویه های خود باشید.

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> نفرات برتر دبيرستان > دوم رياضي > 21 فروردین 1394
> 
> برید یه سر به این صفحه بزنید .
> رتبه 11 این صفحه رفیق خودمه (علی سالاری 
> معمولا هم همیشه اول استان میشه توی آزمون های کانون
> نفر پنجم آزمون بعدی هم من میشناسم (4 اردیببهشت )(سجاد نجفی)
> با اون نفر 11 اون آزمون از اول راهنمایی همکلاسیم ، از خودم تعریف نباشه ولی اون موقع یعنی سال اول و دوم راهنمایی توی درسا باهاش رقابت داشتم و ازش هم بهتر میشدم گاهی اوقات.(همیشه توی برخی درسا به من غبطه میخورد اون موقع)
> آزمون ورودی نمونه و تیزهوشان رو هم با نمره بالاتری ازش قبول شدم توی تیزهوشان (و نرفتیم جفتمون )
> ولی من به دلایلی از اول دبیرستان خودم رو ول کردم و دیگه اون رقیب سابقش نبودم ، افت محسوسی هم توی نمراتم پیدا شد .
> ...


میبخشید منظورتون از برنامه چیه؟ مگه نمی گی با برنامه ی کانون بودین؟

----------


## AmirAria

> میبخشید منظورتون از برنامه چیه؟ مگه نمی گی با برنامه ی کانون بودین؟


برنامه کانون فقط برای این بود که تا کجا بخونیم 
منم چون اولین آزمون کانونم 21 فروردین بود توی عید بدون برنامه خاصی فقط برای رسیدن به سر فصلا خوندم 
همینجور هر دنبیل شاید بشه گفت . برای همین نتونستم به اونچه که میخوام برسم .
برنامه کانون اگه از اول سال همراهش باشی خیلی خوب جواب میده ، ولی اینکه از وسط بهش برسی و بخوای خودت رو هماهنگ کنی سخته

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

> برنامه کانون فقط برای این بود که تا کجا بخونیم 
> منم چون اولین آزمون کانونم 21 فروردین بود توی عید بدون برنامه خاصی فقط برای رسیدن به سر فصلا خوندم 
> همینجور هر دنبیل شاید بشه گفت . برای همین نتونستم به اونچه که میخوام برسم .
> برنامه کانون اگه از اول سال همراهش باشی خیلی خوب جواب میده ، ولی اینکه از وسط بهش برسی و بخوای خودت رو هماهنگ کنی سخته


آها پس شخصی سازیشو منظورتونه
درسته منم با این قضیه خیلی مشکل داشتم و واسه همین نتونستم هیچ کدوم از ازمونامو بابرنامه و کامل بخونم

----------


## _Helia_

منم این وسط تو جمع شما بزرگترا همش حس میکنم خنگم الان این تاپیکو دیدم مطمئن شدم هوشم اونقد نیست که به هدفام برسم , هی  روزگار ((((((((:

----------


## reza1401

تاکید روی ۱۰۰ زدن نباید تبدیل به وسواس بشه!برای حتی رتبه ی دورقمی و تک رقمی هم الزامی نیست که حتما ۱۰۰ توی درصداتون باشه.ولی اگه کسی خیلی اصرارداره تو یه درس خاص قویه و میخواد صد بزنه اولا نیازه تمام کتابای مطرح رو تو اون درس حداقل یک تا دور تستاشو بزنه!کنکورای دوسه سال اخیرم قشنگ برای خودش تحلیل کنه و مطالعات فراتر از کتاب داشته باشه به خصوص تو درس تخصصی‌.تازه اگه همه ی اینارو هم انجام بده کمی شانس هم نیازداره که تو کنکورش سوال از سرفصلی که نخونده نیاد.اگر میخواد اون قسمت شانس هم براش بی اثر بشه شاید نیاز باشه رو سرفصلای دانشگاهی مختص به اون درس هم تسلط نسبی داشته باشه!پس می بینید صدزدن واقعا کار ساده یا حتی متوسطی نیست و خیلی خیلی تلاش میخواد!برای همینم هیچ وقت نباید رو۱۰۰ زدن درس خاصی وسواس بیش از حد به خرج داد.

----------


## Saeed79

*چند روز پیش امیررضابراتی (1 تجربی سال 98) توی لایوش یه چیزی گفت که واقعا درست بود
گفت هرکسی توی یه بستری داره درس میخونه (محیط شامل خانواده و منابع و ... - استعدادش شامل هوش و تواناییش) و هرکسی هم قراره با این بسترش نتیجه بگیره ...

همه هوش و استعداد زیر  10 هزار کشوری شدن و قبول شدن واسه پزشکی رو دارن ولی همه توانایی و هوش دورقمی و تک رقمی شدن رو ندارن
هرموقع هدفمون در حد توانایی و محیطمون بود نتیجه میگیریم ( دقیقا همینی که میگن تراز 5 هزار آوردی آزمون بعدی 5300 بخواه نه 7000 !)  ولی وقتی درصد 100 و رتبه فلان میخوایم مطمئن باشین جزو سیاهی لشکری بیش نیستیم*

----------

